# I got my ticket dropped! :D



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ha! YAY!!!

I dunno if I griped about it here but I was pulled over in feb. with no license. Totally forgot to look at it.. never got a letter etc etc and we just had our daughter.

My date was today.. I was just about ready to have a heart attack since I had never fought a ticket before. It was 325 so I had too..

The lady who took my info was preggers! LOL So I think I gotta got a break there. I had told her what happened and she laughed and told me to sit down, she was pretty stern with everyone else.

As soon as my name was called up, I went up and she did all the talking for me. . She also said the officer was a no-show. NICE!  He was great at the time of the pullover too. lol 

Anyways.. WOOT! Happy today!  Had to gloat! lol


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yay! Lucky break!


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow, nice! I used to get a lot of parking tickets, I only ever fought for a $30 one. When they called me up in court, they just said the ticket was dismissed ... no explanation given (the ticket cop was present). I was confused and nervous to hell. Never want to do that again.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Good for you Jess.
Didn't really have to worry too much though. Our judges are usually pretty reasonable. Even if they went ahead with the charges. All you need to do is say that you are financially burden with child or pregnant at the time and now you're on mat leave. I am pretty sure the judge will take that into consideration. Most of the time, they will just drop it or fine you $10 or $20.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

